# Electric humiliation



## BigMeatball (1 Jun 2020)

Normally I don't pay too much attention to most of the cyclists that overtake me when I'm out riding; most of the times it's people in good shape, with very good road bikes, good quality gear, good position on the bike. You can tell they mean business. They overtake me on the flat but fair play to them; my 105kg and my super compact 48t big front ring can't do much against their 70kg and 52t

But last weekend, I was out on my ride and I got humiliated not once but twice by a skinny little woman in crocs on an electric bike. She was riding a brompton style electric bike, very tiny wheels, and she was going at least 30km/h on something like 35-40rpm cadence, she was barely spinning the pedals.

First time I was on the flat, still warming up, I was riding at 24km/h, she passed me easily. I stayed on her tail to check her speed; she was in fact doing 33km/h according to my garmin. Never had I seen an electric bike so I was actually curious and shocked to see what they were capable of 

Anyways, at the next traffic light, we part ways. After 10 minutes I'm on a little steep-ish climb, riding at 16-17km/h and out of the blue here she is again, going so much faster than me while barely spinning the pedals.

At the next roundabout, I checked where she was going and decided to take a different route; had she passed me another time I would have probably knocked her off her little bike and set fire to that devilish object. I would have had to catch her first, which was not at all a sure thing


----------



## Slick (1 Jun 2020)

I think E-Bikes are ace and being passed by them is just something that you and I will need to get used to I'm afraid. 

Sounds like this one could be illegal though if it's not restricted to 15mph.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2020)

You're not being 'humiliated' if she's on an electric bike. Particularly if it's one that's been modified and therefore is actually an unregistered motorbike.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Jun 2020)

It's the cyclist equivalent of when motorists get outraged when being overtaken by a more powerful car. 
Don't take it so personally, let her get on with her day and you enjoy yours.


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Jun 2020)

I got overtaken by a car this morning whilst on my morning ride - how humiliating.


----------



## Electric_Andy (1 Jun 2020)

I don't feel humiliated when I see a man with larger biceps than me. No different than being overtaken by another powered vehicle like a car. If it makes you feel any better, when I used to do a lazy commute on my (legal) e-bike, I was once overtaken going uphill by someone on a regular road bike, who gleefully said "morning" as he breezed by


----------



## screenman (1 Jun 2020)

I love seeing an electric bike up the road in front of me as it gives me something to chase down.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jun 2020)

Being passed is no humiliation, electric or otherwise.

I was riding up one side of a local ridge* at the weekend, going quite well I thought, and was passed at speed by a rider seemingly made out of pipe cleaners. No humiliation there, pipe-cleaner man was clearly younger and fitter than me (and had a fancier bike, which probably made all the difference  ). What was slightly annoying was when I finally did crest the ridge (having made a detour and stopped for a chocolate bar and to text my wife) who should I see but Mr Pipe Cleaner again! He'd been down the other side and come back up again. But when I got home and had a look at my ride timings I was as fast as I've ever been up most of the hills, and fastest on some. So no humiliation at all.

_There's always someone faster._

* Greensand ridge, Toy's Hill/Ide Hill.


----------



## BigMeatball (1 Jun 2020)

Slick said:


> Sounds like this one could be illegal though if it's not restricted to 15mph.



Oh, definitely faster than 15mph.

Didn't see any brand on the frame so I can't check what the specs are.


----------



## dodgy (1 Jun 2020)

Soft pedalling ✅
Upright position ✅
Over 18mph with no telling sign of effort ✅

That's a modified e-bike in all likelihood, I hope the cops get wise to this before it gets out of control.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I love seeing an electric bike up the road in front of me as it gives me something to chase down.




This.....
Makes for a great workout at times.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jun 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> Oh, definitely faster than 15mph.
> 
> Didn't see any brand on the frame so I can't check what the specs are.



You've got to watch some of them. I was chasing a 'fat bike' on the flat a couple of weeks ago. Slow rpm, but he was still doing a good 15 mph - I was doing 20. The bike was quite unusual, big box section top tube, no 'down tube' - looked up on ebay, and these things have a 100ow motor.

To be honest if it get's someone out and about it's a good thing. Chatted to a lady yesterday who breezed up a climb on her eMTB. She suffered bad arthritis and this got her out. Her only issues were the weight - she'd had to get help getting it over a stile a few weeks earlier, and then they had to take the battery out. It weighed twice my MTB's weight.


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Jun 2020)

dodgy said:


> Soft pedalling ✅
> Upright position ✅
> Over 18mph with no telling sign of effort ✅
> 
> That's a modified e-bike in all likelihood, I hope the cops get wise to this before it gets out of control.


Unlikely. The illegal e-bike rider that killed a woman in London got off scot-free.

https://news.sky.com/story/e-bike-r...-being-cleared-of-killing-pedestrian-11948244


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> At the next roundabout, I checked where she was going and decided to take a different route; had she passed me another time I would have probably knocked her off her little bike and set fire to that devilish object.


Have you had anger management issues in the past?


----------



## BigMeatball (1 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Have you had anger management issues in the past?


Only with self-proclaimed perfectionists


----------



## Shearwater Missile (1 Jun 2020)

At the end of the day it is what you get out of the ride that is important. If you feel that you had a good workout then great. There have been plenty of times when I have been passed by some one fitter or younger than me, good luck to them. There have been times when I have passed people too and I hope that they did not feel humiliated, that would not have been my intention. Naturally aspirated I hasten to add.


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2020)

How would you have reacted if it was an elderly gentleman and not a woman on the bike?

Lots of blokes on bikes seem to get offended if I pass them and just have to speed up and get past (presumably so their poor shrivelled manhood is restored) 

Granted this happens less often than male riders passing me


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> Only with self-proclaimed perfectionists


Is that where you feel your inadequacies stem from?

Sorry but I don't get all this I feel cheated, humiliated crap from 'real' cyclists, should I feel cheated & humiliated when I get overtaken by somebody on a road bike when I'm out on my MTB?


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jun 2020)

dodgy said:


> That's a modified e-bike in all likelihood, I hope the cops get wise to this before it gets out of control.


Good luck with that! They aren't interested. Now ebikes are getting more common and affordable(?) it seems the local hoodie type are adopting them as an easily available means of unlicensed and unregistered powered transport and I have seen more than a few e-fatbikes piloted recklessly along pavements at stupid speeds while weaving between pedestrians and crossing junctions and traffic islands without slowing or taking much time to turn their hooded heads and actually check if anything is coming.
I don't particularly care if it ends badly for them but at speeds of 20mph+ they will hurt a pedestrian pretty badly and it really causes trouble for any unfortunate innocent motorist they might collide with.
There needs to be some enforcement and there is none. The regulations are meaningless!


----------



## DSK (1 Jun 2020)

I just like the way it was written, paints a nice picture of a cyclist, with a smile that turns into a face of curiosity as a tiny little bike, being ridden by a woman in flip flops sails past ... You got over taken by a woman in flip flops....  

I think others have said it, just let it be, focus on your ride. Who knows what E-bike gizmos people are running and to be honest, they will only get more common and faster as more and more of them are built and the manufacturers evolve them. Don't quote me on this but, I think there is a de-restriction kit you can get for typical over the counter E-bikes that allows them to get to around 25/30mph.


----------



## BigMeatball (1 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Is that where you feel your inadequacies stem from?
> 
> Sorry but I don't get all this I feel cheated, humiliated crap from 'real' cyclists, should I feel cheated & humiliated when I get overtaken by somebody on a road bike when I'm out on my MTB?



Hi, may I introduce you to comedy? When you're ready I'll introduce you to her friend sarcasm.

When you're ready though, sounds like it might be quite some time for you


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jun 2020)

some CC members also need to take a refresher course in how emoticons work


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> Normally I don't pay too much attention to most of the cyclists that overtake me when I'm out riding; most of the times it's people in good shape, with very good road bikes, good quality gear, good position on the bike. You can tell they mean business. They overtake me on the flat but fair play to them; my 105kg and my super compact 48t big front ring can't do much against their 70kg and 52t
> 
> But last weekend, I was out on my ride and I got humiliated not once but twice by a skinny little woman in crocs on an electric bike. She was riding a brompton style electric bike, very tiny wheels, and she was going at least 30km/h on something like 35-40rpm cadence, she was barely spinning the pedals.
> 
> ...


That's about 20.5MPHish. She was either robotically powerful and grinding a big chainring, or was riding a derestricted ebike. I'm close to 120kg and have little problem toying with legal ebikes, but don't stand a hope against a moped.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> That's about 20.5MPHish. She was either robotically powerful and grinding a big chainring, or was riding a derestricted ebike. I'm close to 120kg and have little problem toying with legal ebikes, but don't stand a hope against a moped.


Bear in mind exaggeration for comic effect.


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2020)

blimey, don't you think I exaggerate enough as it is?


----------



## wafter (1 Jun 2020)

It's not humilation if you know they're cheating 

As for getting passed; I've been rinsed by all sorts and as long as they're not a dick about it then fair play to them; it is what it is.

Can spot the ebikes a mile off on out max 12% hill - full-bore on the road bike I might manage 8-10mph up it, so those twice my age sailing up it that speed and more at a leisurly 60rpm stand out somewhat


----------



## GoatBeard (1 Jun 2020)

Nothing humiliating about such an obviously gimped contraption. What gets my goat is many of these road bikes are electric but incredibly subtle with it. I was pushing a hard 20mph and overtook a road cyclist. Some time later on the same long stretch I hear the sound of his freewheel ratcheting right behind me, then stopping, then again. Kept doing it to obviously be a prat. I was puffing away flat out perhaps losing a bit of speed and then suddenly he overtakes and just seemingly keeps accellerating like a UFO > 25 mph. By looking at him and his bike you wouldn't know a thing. Maybe he was Chris Froome after all?


----------



## mustang1 (1 Jun 2020)

Some guy was on an e-bike and overtook me as I was cruising along then slowed down and went on his phone.

I overtook him and then he overtook me, slowed down and went back on his phone again. No sweat I thought so I overtook him once more only for to overtake me yet again and you guessed it, back on his phone after slowing down. 

Tosser. 

So I burned it to 35kph on a slight uphill to show him a clean pair of pipes then went into a high speed cruise around, remaining at 35kph on the flats.

Guess what. The guy overtook me again and then turned off. Either he was out of breath (I sure as heck was, and mildly sick too) or he really was going in that direction but wanted to show me up first. 

Of course it was an illegal bike but at the same time I got a jolly good workout the I proceeded to tell the next cyclist I saw all about my mini adventure.


----------



## BigMeatball (1 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> It's not humilation if you know they're cheating



That's the thing: it was my first ever encounter with an electric bike, let alone one that had been pimped up to go past 20mph


----------



## Ridgeway (1 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I love seeing an electric bike up the road in front of me as it gives me something to chase down.



Yesterday morning was one such case

Spotted a fella a long way up the hill (7-8% 1.5km long) and figured that was who i needed to pass to earn my coffee. About half way up i couldn't work out why i was only marginally closer than before, ok head down count to 50, keep going and then look up gain, getting closer. Finally caught him and realised it was an Obrea e-bike (road version), i was very happy to sail by and give him a "good morning" (if he only knew how long it had taken to save up the breath to say those 2 words)

_Note to self: when passing e-bikes remember that they probably have some more power in reserve so when passing make sure you make it stick._

PS: happy to report this was at the very top of the climb so there was no way this guy was going to get near me on a 5km decent


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

I wish I knew how to embed a willy waving gif!


----------



## Daninplymouth (1 Jun 2020)

Iv seen an ebike locally that I pulled alongside in my car about 35mph then he accelerated away. Barely pedalling and on a mountain bike, bugger that it looked well wobbly


----------



## gbb (1 Jun 2020)

GoatBeard said:


> Nothing humiliating about such an obviously gimped contraption. What gets my goat is many of these road bikes are electric but incredibly subtle with it. I was pushing a hard 20mph and overtook a road cyclist. Some time later on the same long stretch I hear the sound of his freewheel ratcheting right behind me, then stopping, then again. Kept doing it to obviously be a prat. I was puffing away flat out perhaps losing a bit of speed and then suddenly he overtakes and just seemingly keeps accellerating like a UFO > 25 mph. By looking at him and his bike you wouldn't know a thing. Maybe he was Chris Froome after all?


Even assuming he was on an ebike and assuming it was legal which i'd guess it was,( i suspect derestricting a bafang mid drive will be easy but not a factory bike...but i may be wrong)...the road ebike would cut out at 15.5. 
When on my roadbike and at my fittest, there would occasionally be someone who came up alongside, chatted while you were really working hard, then blitz off into the distance like you were'nt even trying. Thats just superior fitness and a guy on a road ebike could do the same if he was fit enough ...without any input from the motor.
The freewheeling makes sense too, not to annoy you, he's in your slipstream. he would have to back off, freewheel as he got pulled along, then pedal to maintain gap...and over and over. Again, all that would make sense even if he were on a legal ebike...but was fitter than you.

Equally, he might have a derestricted bike 

As an hybrid ebike user (health demands it) i often feel somewhat sheepish when i overtake someone on a hill...but then i think, once its obvious i'm on an ebike it really should'nt bother them. Respect to the person i just overtook, I'd swap places in an instant, i'd rather have good health than ride an ebike, but there you are


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jun 2020)

On the subject of people insecure about being overtaken, I saw this today:

Victoria Pendleton on the subject of people who can't stand to be overtaken _ "If I’m out about on my road bike and I overtake a man for example .... I will hear a rapid crunching gears as they try to “make amends for it” occasionally combined with a mumbling of “I must of been daydreaming...like they need an excuse!” Usually followed with a pedal mashing (usually short lived) stomp back past me. _

https://road.cc/content/news/cycling-live-blog-monday-1-june-273913


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Jun 2020)

Having an Ebike, my wife is able to come on long rides where she was only able to do 10 miles before. 

Now she can do 45 miles in relative comfort. We average 12-14mph, I draft her when its a strong headwind


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Jun 2020)

I wonder how fast VP is, these days? She's 40 this year, which really shocked me. Tempus fugit and all that.


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> How would you have reacted if it was an elderly gentleman and not a woman on the bike?
> 
> Lots of blokes on bikes seem to get offended if I pass them and just have to speed up and get past (presumably so their poor shrivelled manhood is restored)
> 
> Granted this happens less often than male riders passing me


 

Sunday I was struggling up a local climb when a young lady flew past me Normal road bike except toe clips and manky old trainers Humiliated I was devastated.Nearly did a Wiggins and slung my bike in the hedge.😰😰😰


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I wonder how fast VP is, these days? She's 40 this year, which really shocked me. Tempus fugit and all that.




She will be getting top tens on Strava segments when she is ninety.🥰🥰🥰


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2020)

I don’t really care what bikes people ride male or female as long as there out on the road enjoying themselves.

I have seen more parents with young children out on the roads My Hope is that when this is all over they continue cycling 👍👍👍


----------



## C R (1 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/electric-humiliation.262364/post-6017539


Sorry, missed your post, I'll delete mine.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jun 2020)

C R said:


> Sorry, missed your post, I'll delete mine.


No worries. I'm not precious 

(I'm just _disappointed_ that's all)


----------



## wafter (1 Jun 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I wonder how fast VP is, these days? She's 40 this year, which really shocked me. Tempus fugit and all that.


Probably still quick enough to comprehensively dust most of us on here


----------



## Slick (1 Jun 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> Having an Ebike, my wife is able to come on long rides where she was only able to do 10 miles before.
> 
> Now she can do 45 miles in relative comfort. We average 12-14mph, I draft her when its a strong headwind


Exactly the same as me. 10 miles was a struggle then all of a sudden we cycled to Utrecht and as you say, always someone to carry the load and take the wind.


----------



## matticus (2 Jun 2020)

It's not the old ladies that I find humiliating:


PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 526902
> 
> 
> MBIFO a robot thingie delivering stuff in Milton Keynes.. 😎


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2020)

matticus said:


> It's not the old ladies that I find humiliating:


They trundle along at a sedate 5mph ish.. Even I could keep up with it 🏁


----------



## Tom B (2 Jun 2020)

A few years ago when electric bikes were a bit more heath robinson and less common I was riding the long way home from having my hair cut. Spotted an old chap in the distance who annoyingly didn't seem to be getting closer. The competitive streak kicked and in and i set off after him. Slowly very slowly I reeled him in including up one of the bigger hills. I was out of the saddle sweating like a pig and confused as to how this 70yr old appeared to be barely trying. Eventually after a few miles I caught up with him at some lights blowing out of my a....

The lights turned to green and he just gently hummed away. Fortunately it was downhill shortly after and I was able to zip past.

Lesson learned.

I don't see it as humiliation any more than I do when any other motor vehicle passes. I see it as good that people are getting out on bikes in general.

On the flip side I do take great pleasure in zipping past the carbon bike castelli crowd with their aero this and that on my £500 Ali bike with a tee shirt and Matalan every day shorts on.

It does bug me though when they dont use the appropriate category on Strava. One bloke is even called "Ebiker Joe" and insists on uploading his ebike rides as normal bike rides. Probably just to wind me up and get me to flag them.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

Tom B said:


> A few years ago when electric bikes were a bit more heath robinson and less common I was riding the long way home from having my hair cut. Spotted an old chap in the distance who annoyingly didn't seem to be getting closer. The *competitive streak kicked* and in and i set off after him. Slowly very slowly I reeled him in including up one of the bigger hills. I was out of the saddle sweating like a pig and confused as to how this 70yr old appeared to be barely trying. Eventually after a few miles I caught up with him at some lights blowing out of my a....
> 
> The lights turned to green and he just gently hummed away. Fortunately it was downhill shortly after and I was able to zip past.
> 
> ...


I have that missing in my gene pool that's why I don't understand some people


----------



## Tom B (2 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have that missing in my gene pool that's why I don't understand some people



On a bike I'm usually trying to hit a goal of my own making, a private competition with myself, perhaps it's monthly weekly elevation or distance, veloviewer squares or particular segments on Strava or whatever. 

It's why I don't race.

That said if I see someone in the distance on a bike I can't help myself I just have to get after them. I'll sometimes even detour myself to avoid following another cyclist and chasing them down.

That said I hate being the chased. Once was on my way home from my mum's after a big Sunday tea as I started up a 2mile decent hill I passed some of the local triclubs starting off up the same hill. Determined not to be passed I set the fastest time I ever have up that hill. Almost spewed my tea up at the top.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have that missing in my gene pool that's why I don't understand some people


I may have it somewhere but its expression was firmly switched off by games at school. I was profoundly crap at every sport there was so there was no point attempting to compete - other than in fierce competition with my fellow sporting failures to see how much and in what inventive ways we could either skive off or actively disrupt games lessons. Since then I've never been involved in any kind of sporting competition other than with myself.


----------



## All uphill (2 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I may have it somewhere but its expression was firmly switched off by games at school. I was profoundly crap at every sport there was so there was no point attempting to compete - other than in fierce competition with my fellow sporting failures to see how much and in what inventive ways we could either skive off or actively disrupt games lessons. Since then I've never been involved in any kind of sporting competition other than with myself.


That was my experience too!


----------



## DRM (2 Jun 2020)

I’ve noticed one lad on what must be an unrestricted e-bike over a couple of weeks whilst going to work, it’s definitely traveling at around the 30 mph mark, down to one of the busiest roundabouts in the area, with 4 lanes going round it, along with exit & entrances for the M62, this particular idiot probably has a life expectancy of about a month, he went through 2 sets of red lights at the roundabout without slowing narrowly missing a tipper truck at the second set, then hurtling off towards Leeds having been in the wrong lane at least twice whilst going round the roundabout, cars and vans fly round there and regularly go through the lights on Amber & red, which whilst being wrong you don’t expect to be coming across this sort of contraption weaving from lane to lane to dodge other vehicles


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jun 2020)

DRM said:


> I’ve noticed one lad on what must be an unrestricted e-bike over a couple of weeks whilst going to work, it’s definitely traveling at around the 30 mph mark, down to one of the busiest roundabouts in the area, with 4 lanes going round it, along with exit & entrances for the M62, this particular idiot probably has a life expectancy of about a month, he went through 2 sets of red lights at the roundabout without slowing narrowly missing a tipper truck at the second set, then hurtling off towards Leeds having been in the wrong lane at least twice whilst going round the roundabout, cars and vans fly round there and regularly go through the lights on Amber & red, which whilst being wrong you don’t expect to be coming across this sort of contraption weaving from lane to lane to dodge other vehicles


Like I said earlier, not really bothered if idiots like this end up under a truck, but it can cause endless trouble for the innocent drivers they may collide with and also emotional suffering if this results in serious injuries or death of the unlawful ebike rider!


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Like I said earlier, not really bothered if idiots like this end up under a truck, but it can cause endless trouble for the innocent drivers they may collide with and also emotional suffering if this results in serious injuries or death of the unlawful ebike rider!


I lost a friend in about 1979 when he hit a bus doing an estimated 130mph, the driver at the time about 40 year old never worked again & had mental issues for the rest of his short life.


----------



## DRM (2 Jun 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Like I said earlier, not really bothered if idiots like this end up under a truck, but it can cause endless trouble for the innocent drivers they may collide with and also emotional suffering if this results in serious injuries or death of the unlawful ebike rider!


Exactly no one goes out in a motor vehicle to deliberately hurt or kill another, but this idiot will end up getting scraped off the road and leave whoever hits him with all the feelings of what could they have done to prevent it


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I lost a friend in about 1979 when he hit a bus doing an estimated 130mph, the driver at the time about 40 year old never worked again & had mental issues for the rest of his short life.


Can't 'like' that post even though it perfectly defines my point. Was this a motorbike rider that hit the bus?
You don't say, but your post hints that the bus driver eventually took his own life, possibly as a result of the collision, and if so highlights the possible wider effects of these stupid and irresponsible ebike riders.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Can't 'like' that post even though it perfectly defines my point. Was this a motorbike rider that hit the bus?
> You don't say, but your post hints that the bus driver eventually took his own life, possibly as a result of the collision, and if so highlights the possible wider effects of these stupid and irresponsible ebike riders.


The motorcyclist with pillion were going round a left hand bend, it is assumed he couldn't make the bend due to the speed, the bus was coming the other way on his correct side of the road there was nothing the driver could do, it was head on. I know he died about 12 years later, the rumour is that he took is own life but I don't know that for a fact,


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Jun 2020)

Did you nod though


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jun 2020)

I have a work colleague, he is the same mass as me but about 4 inches shorter. He has an electric mountain bike which he boasts cost over £4k.
On Sunday he sent me a few pics of him and his mate .... similar age and build on top of a hill in the peak district.
We are 17th fastest on Strava for this climb he crowed ...but your on an ebike i pointed out .... the other 16 in front of you are human powered.
AAAH he says ... if you keep the speed down Strava it doesn't realise your on an ebike .....


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Jun 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I wonder how fast VP is, these days? She's 40 this year, which really shocked me. Tempus fugit


I suspect she really doesn't care how fast she is - that's sort of the point.
A double Gold Medal Olympian against all sorts of odds. BZ.


----------



## matticus (15 Jun 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I wonder how fast VP is, these days? She's 40 this year, which really shocked me. Tempus fugit and all that.


Probably lost a lot of top-end, but at age 40 riders that are still training hard tend to be pretty close in pace to the "best".

A quick scan for similar examples; Kristin Armstrong won Olympic TT in 2012 aged 38-ish. Look-up her speed/time and report back!


----------



## vickster (15 Jun 2020)

matticus said:


> Probably lost a lot of top-end, but at age 40 riders that are still training hard tend to be pretty close in pace to the "best".
> 
> A quick scan for similar examples; Kristin Armstrong won Olympic TT in 2012 aged 38-ish. Look-up her speed/time and report back!


Did she borrow some 'sweets' from her namesake though?


----------



## matticus (15 Jun 2020)

Steady ... !


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Jun 2020)

You being 'namist', @vickster?


----------

